# Third party attachment requirements



## ohioplatt (Apr 30, 2014)

Hello I have a Kioti LK 3054 and am somewhat new to tractor ownership. My Kioti has weights in the front but I would love to have a front loader attachment and here is where my confusion starts. I know attachments in the back are generic but how about the front? Do different loaders mount differently or do they mount the same in each class of tractor? I figure that the control box would be tractor specific, but the manufactures of loaders seem to be the same guys who are making brush cutters and tillers. Any help would be fantastic.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Kioti would be the best place to get the loader and all the mounting framework, etc., but there are a few good aftermarket outfits that could set you up with a specific unit for your tractor.


----------



## ohioplatt (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks pogobill. I am off to the Kioti dealer for filters this month and hope to continue my learning experience there. I happen to find a front loader on the web that came off a Jinma tractor ( a tractor I have never heard of) and it just got me wondering how universal these things are


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

depends on how good a fabricator you are. If you want a bolt on, probably not.
Woods is one company that make "generic" loaders, and I believe many OEM loaders. I believe they have a variety of adapter plates.
Your problem is that the machine is not new, so you might not find a loader to be readily available for it. You might be better off selling your tractor and getting another used one that already has a loader.
Here is one with a loader; https://www.facebook.com/MillerFarm...actor-comes-with-a-great-be/1258323294299062/
I looked up Great Bend Loaders, and found that they are made by a company that now doesn't appear to make loaders that small these days.

Jimna are Chinese tractors. Someone probably had one with a junk engine and is parting it out. Could it be made to work? most likely, but I have no idea how difficult it would be.


----------



## ohioplatt (Apr 30, 2014)

You are right about the tractor Groo. It had a bad engine, marketed as a mechanic special. The listing was on facebook and I do believe I lost it in the cyber shadows, so it is a missed opportunity. The front oader was a spirit sl 120 if I remember correctly. I am relatively new to tractors but have worked on cars and machines my entire life, I am a special mechanic. Thank you for the advice


----------

